# DEO AERE and BMOQ April 27



## skhan0091 (4 Apr 2013)

Hello Fellow AERE-s,

My BMOQ is on April 27th, 2013. I was wondering what phases come next for an AERE.

Also, wondering if there are any AERE going to the BMOQ on April 27. So far, I only have myself going to this BMOQ.

I am very excited and hope to pass the BMOQ and update this thread on my experiences and phases that I go through as an AERE  ;D


----------



## Scoobs (6 Apr 2013)

After you finish your Basic, you will be commissioned as a 2Lt since you are a DEO, just like I was.  After that, you should start your AERE Phase Training (APT).  I believe that there are currently still three phases, with APT 2 the first (yes, no such thing as APT 1), then APT 3.  The AERE course is done in Borden.  After that, then APT 4.  

Here's the big but though.  The phases and training is changing big time.  The entire AERE trade course is being revamped and there will be a delay in personnel going on training, but I cannot remember when this will occur.  However, judging by the estimated timelines, I bet you will fall in this.  However, you shouldn't be focusing on any of this during your basic.  Your aim is to pass basic and that's all you should be worried about at this time.  Be a team player.  Help out, but ensure that you have your act together.  Keep up your morale and remember that basic is designed to test your will.  Once done, it gets a lot better.

Good luck.


----------



## secondchance (9 May 2013)

Thanks Scoobs for information.
I am also AERE but just finished medical and interview and waiting for next BMOQ.


----------



## bluebelle (4 Jun 2013)

The courses are currently in transition. Instead of APT 2, 3 and 4 you will take AERE Prep Phase (APP) 1 & 2. APP 1 is 10 weeks, APP2 is 14 weeks. These will be taken within a specific fleet. AOBC will take place in Borden, the pilot course will be starting this Sep, with another serial starting in Jan. 

Good luck with your training


----------



## secondchance (4 Jun 2013)

bluebelle said:
			
		

> The courses are currently in transition. Instead of APT 2, 3 and 4 you will take AERE Prep Phase (APP) 1 & 2. APP 1 is 10 weeks, APP2 is 14 weeks. These will be taken within a specific fleet. AOBC will take place in Borden, the pilot course will be starting this Sep, with another serial starting in Jan.
> 
> Good luck with your training


Thanks for information Bluebelle.
AOBC  is AERE Officer Basic Course ?


----------



## bluebelle (4 Jun 2013)

Yes, AOBC is AERE Offr Basic Course. :nod:


----------



## secondchance (21 Aug 2013)

AERE said:
			
		

> Hello Fellow AERE-s,
> 
> My BMOQ is on April 27th, 2013. I was wondering what phases come next for an AERE.
> 
> ...


How was your BMOQ ?


----------



## skhan0091 (24 Sep 2013)

Hey,

My BMOQ was good. It was challenging but not impossible. The best thing to do is take Basic one day at a time. Do not overwhelm yourself because you will already be very occupied with your daily tasks.

One thing to note... for some reason all AERE officers (4 of us) in our course didn't get our level 2 security clearance by the time we graduated. So now... 4 of us are on OJT until 2014 Sept.

Also, what others have mentioned about our phases is correct.

Let me know if you have any questions.


----------

